# doing a sushi gig?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I'm bringing a large tray of sushi to a theater party. How far in advance can I make it? These are veggie maki rolls, no fish.

Should I make the rolls the night before, not cut, cover with moist paper towel, not refrigerate? CArry to party, cut and arrange? 

Or cut and arrange at home, carry to party?

The party will be about 11pm the following night.

thanks.


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Make them that day as soon to service as you can. Just cover them, not with moist towels. Idealy you want a slight crisp from the nori and covering with moist something would really take away from that. I make it there when I can. Or I make then cut and arrange then take there.
Hope this helps some.
Jon


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This is not at all a good idea.

First,leaving them out will create a host for bactieria to have a field day,second,moist towels on the Nori will break down it's subtle crispness.

I recommend you prep everything the day before (since it's veggie Maki) bring all your prep a couple hours early to the event and find a corner somewhere and prepare your rolls and plate them.Texture and "Ala Minute"presentation are essential to sushi of any kind. Better yet,set up a station and roll them during the party (you'll be the hit) 

I don't subcribe to the "supermarket" sushi,nor do I enjoy sushi platters at perties that are not rolled or made as the evening goes on.


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I think I'm leaning towards not doing them. I don't want this to be a failure, I'll just wait till I have the opportunity to have more time to do it correctly.

thanks.


----------

